# Recipe help



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Sage batista express

18 g coffee grinded at setting 9

At 30 seconds, 44grams of espresso

I want about 36-40 grams of espresso at 30 seconds, but if I grind at setting 8 I only get about 32 grams espresso

Thoughts?! Thanks


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Does it taste good as is? If so leave it.

If not then what's wrong?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

moultram said:


> Sage batista express
> 
> 18 g coffee grinded at setting 9
> 
> ...


Why is the 30seconds important?

If you go to setting 8 on the grinder, are you saying the machine stops delivering coffee at 32g, or that you stop it at 30s and you end up with 32g? If the latter, stop when you get 36g.

Personally, I'd start aiming around 54g from 18g, grind fine enough to edge out the sourness. Could take 35s, could take 20s.


----------

